# close call or what?



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

So there I am, last night, doing all my last minute checks on the bus (we're off to France tomorrow - WAYYYYYYYYHEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYY!).
Finished about 8.30 and sat on the step with a beer admiring the peace of the site. Thought to myself, "I'll just check the turbo waste gate rod"................seized solid........AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
A full can of WD40 and some frighteningly carefull 'tweeking' saw it free off after about half an hour.......PHEEEEEW 
Can you imagine how gutted I'd have been sat on the side of the M6?

So, for all those Turbo Diesel junkies out there (and this applies to Fiat/Citreon as well), if your unit hasn't moved for a while, check the wastegate rod for seizing. It's actually the butterfly pivot pin that goes through the cast casing that rusts and siezes and it's quite a common fault.

Does anybody know of any ultra high temperature grease that can be used in the area of a screeming hot turbo?


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

zaskar said:


> Does anybody know of any ultra high temperature grease that can be used in the area of a screeming hot turbo?


Copper grease.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Clive_Smith said:


> zaskar said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know of any ultra high temperature grease that can be used in the area of a screeming hot turbo?
> ...


thought about that cos I use it on the brakes, but is it safe/reliable up to such a high temp'?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yep. It's one I suggested to one with the same problem on a US Forum. It is also good for brake pads and other such items. Not on the working surface though. :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> "It is also good for brake pads and other such items. Not on the working surface though."


Not quite true, John. I had a brake screech on my Mercedes CLK, and I was advised by a Mercedes mechanic that Copaslip applied to the FACE of the disc would probably cure it - motorcyclists having been doing just that for years. I was incredulous, and contacted Molyslip (makers of Copaslip).

After failing to answer my direct question about this, I eventually received this reply:
"...whereas I have not heard of Copaslip being applied to the disc I do know that in some cases it has been applied in small amounts to the face of the pads - yes the face. Although we at Molyslip do not recommend this. The car is then driven forward and the brakes applied to burn of the oil content of Copaslip. The solids in Copaslip copper etc. are left filling the microscopic roughness of the pads thus ensuring smoother braking."

*CAUTION: Don't do this unless you know exactly what you're doing.*

I still wouldn't let them do it to my Merc, and they eventually coughed up with new discs and pads under warranty! Result!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O That's true *Barry*. We were told the same thing. But after checking up in lot's of various and different references regarding Copper Slip. We came to the conclusion that it was a case of you take your chances? :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's an old trick Baz, we use to dab a fingertip full on to the brake pad face, then rub it in with a rag, remove the excess refit the brakes to the car ..Bingo! no more squeal


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Amazing isn't it, M&D? It flies in the face of all I've ever known about brakes, ie don't contaminate the braking surfaces! 8O 

Motorcyclists have been doing it for years, apparently, though I've never had a problem with my m/cycle discs.


----------

